# Let's see those natural ears.



## Kona (Jun 26, 2013)

This is my boy Kona.


----------



## Kona (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha he has great ears-- I love natural ears  here are my dogs' ears:

Lucius









Pyra


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

I much prefer natural ears myself.




























They will never get cut


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

I still can't get over how cool looking Pyra is. One of my favs on this forum along with that still wills king.


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## carbel25 (Feb 7, 2014)

Roxy


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I like cropped and natural. Just depends on the dog. I got Ecko when he was 1, so his ears are natural.


----------



## king-B (Jan 10, 2014)

Little boy blue


----------



## king-B (Jan 10, 2014)

And blues big uncle


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## carbel25 (Feb 7, 2014)

@TeamCourter

I think my dog is going to resemble your white and blue dog. She is so adorable


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

carbel25 said:


> @TeamCourter
> 
> I think my dog is going to resemble your white and blue dog. She is so adorable


Thank you Gem is mixed, but I think she is pretty cute too...I also think your pup is adorable by the way

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carbel25 (Feb 7, 2014)

She doesn't look mixed, all these fur babies are beautiful  Lucius is a beautiful boy too. And what a handsome face


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

This is Lola









My ''Prinses''









I'm bored


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)




----------



## Babelicious (Jan 23, 2014)

Boum-Boum



Babe



and no ears


----------



## devonte151 (Oct 24, 2012)

Blackie ears .I always liked cropped but like natural since i have two dogs with natural ears.. Soldier ear erect like his mother a chow.But soldier ear got messed in a fight.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

*ROOSTER*



























*BADGER*




























*JACK HAMMER (RIP)* MID 1990'S



















*CUDA (RIP)* MID 1990'S









*OOPS! WHERE DID THOSE EARS GO?*:hammer:


















*A rather poor photo of three fine bulldogs* Cuda, Jack, and *EMMIT (RIP)*, who was black as night. Three male bulldogs under the same roof...crazy times indeed :roll:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

haha love fun ear pictures 

This was Mel at the beach I loved how the wind grabbed them hehehe


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awww love Mel and his cute pinkness around his nose


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Awww love Mel and his cute pinkness around his nose


hahaha thank you! Exactly why I believed he was a "red nose American Staffordshire Terrier" when I first got him bahahahaha ahhhh live and learn


----------



## Zagari (Feb 14, 2013)

Pirate's lovely mismatched ears.


----------



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

Here is my boys natural ears.








[/URL]


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

my little satellite radio


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Saint Francis said:


> *ROOSTER*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rooster the Pooster's ears turned out good...he had high perks up there. 
Badger too.

Why would you even think of three males in one house!!?? That could very well drive a man insane! oke:

LOL you SOB. Gotcha back on this one. :snap:


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

carbel25 said:


> She doesn't look mixed, all these fur babies are beautiful  Lucius is a beautiful boy too. And what a handsome face


Yep she definitely is! You would probably be surprised how many dogs are actually mutts...
Yes I think Lucius is a very beautiful boy also, him and his "sister" Pyra are two of my favorites for sure

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Oooh look at Cuda, Love Love Love! Totally wouldn't mind having Jack either

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Goemon said:


> Rooster the Pooster's ears turned out good...he had high perks up there.
> Badger too.
> 
> Why would you even think of three males in one house!!?? That could very well drive a man insane! oke:
> ...


 You owed me one LOL! Three did drive me insane for awhile.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

TeamCourter said:


> Oooh look at Cuda, Love Love Love! Totally wouldn't mind having Jack either
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Cuda was the absolute best....and Jack was a close second, very close. I miss those two greatly Thanks TC.


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

I love natural ears!


listening ears:


Relaxed ears:


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Found some older pictures of my girl Precious...she has been my only one that was mixed with a non bully breed, but I loved her just the same...man she had some crazy ears though lol

Here was my Precious and a younger Deuce going for a ride in their dads K5 with the top off









And a couple more of my old girl

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BuckskinBeauty (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

[/URL[URL=http://s1293.photobucket.com/user/DeterminationKennels/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2013-10/453550_zpsquwsgfsy.jpg.html]


----------

